# Quest dosage?



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the dosage for quest per lbs?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Also is it safe since my doe is in her 2nd month of pregnancy


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

1 cc per 100 lbs.
Do NOT over dose. 
Quest is really strong stuff, I wouldn't use it on pregnant goats.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok. I'll do Ivomec on my prego girl then. I'm gonna use quest on my buck though as I've already done a round of Ivomec on him and he still is loaded with strongyles


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Does quest need another dose in 10 days like ivomec?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I think it's just a 1 time dose


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We use Quest Plus regularly, and have never had an issue, even on pregnant goats. We dose 2x a horses weight on pregnant goats, so a 50lb. goat gets treated like 100lb. horse. It would be the same with regular Quest. 
If I suspect an animal has a big worm load, we will go 3x a horse dose. Always give a little more if you are not sure of weight, it's better to overdose a little bit, than underdose & risk the wormer becoming ineffective.

Like with any wormer, you need to redose 10 days later, and if they are really wormy then do 3 doses, 10 days a part.

Hope this helps  Again this is what has worked for us, and what works here may not work everywhere/for everyone. But chances are if you've given a good dose of your current wormer, and it's not doing any good, your just wasting time & $$ using it on that particular worm/parasite.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah I knew it was time to change wormer with him. I just bought him a couple months ago and he was loaded with strongyles so I wormed him twice with Ivomec plus and checked fecals yesterday and he's still loaded so it didn't work so well. This is the first time I've had to worm with something this strong. My own goats that I've raised I only worm with Ivomec once or twice a year and they are still clean.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Quest is 1cc per 100lbs orally, can be used on pregnant goats. Do not repeat in 10 days, Quest will stay in the system killing worms for 28 days, I think it was.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see why anyone would need to take it out and dose in a syringe, it's so much easier dosing by lbs. But everyone has their way of doing it. Again, depends on what works in someone's area. What I said above works great for us, and if we didn't redose 10 days later we'd just run into repeat problems, been there & done that and learned to do that 2nd dose


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know, I just want to be 100% they are getting what they need, make sure there aren't any air pockets in the gel and misdose with the syringe it comes in :lol: 
A lot of people say don't redo in 10 days because it stays in the system for so long, but really it's trial and error. Some do need redone, some don't, so I guess to be 100% sure, get a fecal 7 days after worming. You should be seeing a 95%+ kill rate, if it's killing less worms than that, they are getting resistant.

I spoke with a vet a while back about cleaning a goat of worms and he had a protocol, I can't remember it exactly, but it involved 3 wormers. Quest for 3 days, 10 days later used Valbazen for 3 days, then I think he used Prohibit after that. So with that being said, I don't think the moxidectin wormers are as dangerous as they say they are, and I will admit to double dosing mine. 
However he said using Cydectin orally in goats is the worst possible worming choice you can make as it is oil based and it will slick right by in the rumen, leaving the goat to have only absorbed so much of it before it gets past through. So that's why he said use Quest, and not Cydectin even though they are the same drug. In a way I can kinda see it, and then I'm not totally sure about it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah I am not a fan of Cydectin, nasty stuff! Plus it's ridiculously expensive for the amount that is recommended to use. I really like the Quest/Quest Plus, easy to use, easy to dose, and you can buy what you need vs. having to buy a whole bottle of Cydectin. 

We alternate Quest Plus and Equimax at different times of the year. They work really well for us, fingers crossed that doesn't change any time soon!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, was not cost effective as a pour on for our cows, I know that much! I say find what works for you, whatever that may be, then don't try to reinvent the wheel unless it stops rolling! :lol:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I got the quest horse paste from work, and I get employee discount so even better


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

My microscope finally came in so I will be checking in a few days


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

rebelINny said:


> I got the quest horse paste from work, and I get employee discount so even better


That's always nice, especially with wormers getting a little more expensive every year.

Once in a while my husband brings home tubes that still have about 300-400lbs. of wormer in them <Quest Plus>, from the horse farm he works at. They use one per horse, and throw away the rest.


----------

